#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Meninas e Linux?

## Sukkubus

Aproveitando da pergunta feita pelo vonlinkerstain neste tópico : https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...13020&start=60

Qual é os motivos femininos para ter atração pelo Linux? Que tipo de mulheres são estas? Como será a rotina desta espécie que cansou de escutar o "PAM" do Windows?

(Putz, parece as chamadas prum Globo Repórter... hehe)

Como a graaaaaaande maioria é homem, vamos ver as opiniões de vocês, primeiramente! :]

----------


## Soilwork-

Só complementando sua resposta no outro topico.

Claro que voce não é dakele jeito, se nao acho que nao estariamos tendo essa conversa neste topico, muito menos nesse forum ehehhe []'s.
-

Na boa, acho que a maior razão de se procurar uma alternativa FreeSoft/OpenSource. pra qualquer pessoa fisica (empresas tem outras $razoes$ pra entrar nesse mundo ehhehe) é a vontade de conhecer o novo, o que é ate então desconhecido.

o que se nota é que geralmente alguem que experimenta o Linux ou Bsd que seja acaba adotando o mesmo como parte da vida, e não demora muito pra que se torne uma filosofia/ideologia de vida. 

quando comecei a usar nao conhecia ninguem que usava. foi por volta de 96/97. meu avô que odiava Unix e adepto ao windows me reprimiu e falou que eu estava apenas regredindo pra um sistema sem futuro e com estrutura, hoje ele me pergunta como fazer nat e esses tipos de coisa. :wink: 

nossa empolguei. mas acho que é isso, começa por curiosidade e vira paixão

----------


## LenTu

eu comecei a usar por obrigação... huahauahua... e virou paixão... naum total pq eu ainda naum casei (num instalei lah no /dev/house).... 

mas assim eu comecei usando soh o modo texto... com o mcedit programando em php... somente.... 

depois de uns 2 meses passei pro blackbox... e sigo firme e forte com ele... num troco por nada.... 

e agora virou paixão mesmo... c vc derem uma olhada nos meus primeiros soh eram duvidas de iniciantes mesmo... dai com o tempo fui lendo todos os topicos e aprendendo cada veiz mais... 

fika ai tb o exemplo...

alguns entram na "matrix" por obrigação... e acabam se apaixonando como eu... (q papo puto.. ahuahuahauhau)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Desculpem-me pro transtornar o outro tópico, mas aqui vão alguna pensamentos
Sobre o outro tópico: Acho que não tem nada haver o que tu falou colega Soilwork, uma por que a mulher, assim como nós homens não serão piores ou melhores, por não passar a noite a frente do computador.
Acho que a grande questão sim é: Existem poucas mulheres no mundo das exatas, e as mulheres que são desta parte (engenheiras, físicas, cientisdas da computação e etc) são muito diferentes (e não melhores nem piores, gosto não se discute) da mulheres que fazem humanas ou biológicas.
Como sabemos (apesar de isto estar mudando, graças a vários motivos entre eles o nosso (comunidade) empenho) a minoria das pessoas utilizam o Linux. Agora a questão é, se as mulheres já são minorias no mundo da informática, as que usam linux então são a minoria da minoria. E por que isso? O que leva vocês mulheres a experimentar o linux, o que é que vocês gostam nele, o que é que vocês não gostam nele. Será que isto é diferente do que nós homens achamos do Linux???

LenTU você é o primeiro caso de "escravo virtual" que eu conheço.
Comecei por curiosidade, e continuo aqui por paixão!!!

P.S. Como vou viajar hoje, espero que daqui uma semana este tópico não tenha 1 milhão de respostas, pois já ta dando preguiça só de pensar
ehehehhe

----------


## Soilwork-

Amigo de nick estranho, engraçado eu nao entendi sua colocação, mas por bem, me reafirmando digo que mulheres sentem menos interesse por T.I do que homens, nao todas, mas isso é claro

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Amigo de nick estranho, engraçado eu nao entendi sua colocação, mas por bem, me reafirmando digo que mulheres sentem menos interesse por T.I do que homens, nao todas, mas isso é claro


Cara estava me referindo ao fato de você, no outro tópico, ter dito que as mulheres (a maioria delas) preferem sair e ficar se maquiando, ao invés de estudar. (Você nao disse isso com essas palavras mais tentei passar a idéia )
Na minha opinião, isso não influencia, pois já vi muita mina (titulada como) paty que trabalha nesta área de informática, e olha que elas mandam super bem..
Assim como as mulheres gostam de fazer estas coisas, nós homens (eu pe) gostamos de sair para beber de noite, assistir um joguinho e coisas do tipo. Talvez o tempo que nós "perdemos" fazendo isso, seja o mesmo "tempo perdido" delas com estas "coisas de mulher"




> Amigo de nick estranho,


ahhahaha
cara isso foi a coisa mais engraçada que ouvi hoje
Lossura pura

----------


## Fernando

> Aproveitando da pergunta feita pelo vonlinkerstain neste tópico : https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...13020&start=60
> 
> Qual é os motivos femininos para ter atração pelo Linux? Que tipo de mulheres são estas? Como será a rotina desta espécie que cansou de escutar o "PAM" do Windows?
> 
> (Putz, parece as chamadas prum Globo Repórter... hehe)
> 
> Como a graaaaaaande maioria é homem, vamos ver as opiniões de vocês, primeiramente! :]


Eu não sou mulher para responder com convicção -quem sabe um dia?- mas creio que o verdadeiro motivo seja a procura por algo novo, ou até por obrigação, mas creio que a verdadeira razão seja sim a procura por algo novo/diferente.

Qual foi o seu Sukkubus? ;]

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Eu não sou mulher para responder com convicção -quem sabe um dia?-


Cara tu ta abrindo muito "espaço" para zoação....
Não estou mais aguentando
ehehehheheheheeh
Tudo tem um terceiro sentido....

----------


## Plugada

Interesse por Ti são iguais, as mulheres que já estão em contato com informática conheceram o linux se continuarem com o estudo, são menos porque mulheres são
Poucas, se aumentar essa proporção também irá aumentar as garotas, o interesse tem que surgir por informática assim por linux surgirá naturalmente. Comigo foi assim, creio que com algumas meninas foi igual.

Plugada

----------


## Sukkubus

> Qual foi o seu Sukkubus? ;]


Trabalho :}

Curiosidade :}

Gosto do "opcional"...  :Wink: 

Hoje eu ando com o cd do Kurumin na mochila, fiz amigos nesta área e... virei até moderadora do fórum das meninas...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Fernando

> Cara tu ta abrindo muito "espaço" para zoação....
> Não estou mais aguentando
> ehehehheheheheeh
> Tudo tem um terceiro sentido....


Só nao baixar o nível ou mexer com minha mulher que agente aceita qualquer brincadeira saudável ;]




> Trabalho :} 
> 
> Curiosidade :} 
> 
> Gosto do "opcional"... 
> 
> Hoje eu ando com o cd do Kurumin na mochila, fiz amigos nesta área e... virei até moderadora do fórum das meninas... :wink:


 8) 8) Quão boa é a tal da picanha do Pinguim?

----------


## Spelk

Bom, eu não sou mulher (nem pretendo chegar a ser - desculpa *psy*, não aguentei!!!), mas acredito que a maioria das que estão usando Linux hj em dia, como muitos já disseram, teve seu inicio devido a necessidade ou até msm por não concordarem com o absurdo que vinha se tornando a Microsoft e Cia., pois onde já se viu pagar tanto por um programa, sem contar o monopólio q estava virando.

Confesso nunca ter comprado um Win original, pois não achava justo, se fosse um pouco mais barato, provavelmente sim.

Bem, mas acho q são muitos os motivos q levam, não somente as mulheres mas todos nós a usarmos Linux e que não será nesse tópico que conseguiremos esclarecê-los.

----------


## Fernando

yeah right  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Soilwork-

o Valakahlahlahlaa ah de se compreender que seu nick não é muito normal neh ? whatever.

não disse todas deixei bem claro que tem excessoes

----------


## ghsele

> Interesse por Ti são iguais, as mulheres que já estão em contato com informática conheceram o linux se continuarem com o estudo, são menos porque mulheres são
> Poucas, se aumentar essa proporção também irá aumentar as garotas, o interesse tem que surgir por informática assim por linux surgirá naturalmente. Comigo foi assim, creio que com algumas meninas foi igual.
> 
> Plugada


Bom... não trabalho com informática (minha área é logística ..eheheh) e conheci o linux através do meu namorado  :Embarrassment: ops: . Até ai normal ... creio que todos aki que usam linux devem fazer propaganda para suas namoradas .. :wink: 
A diferença é que realmente achei muitooo melhor do que o Windows e bem mais atrativo tb !  :Smile:  
Quando percebi que poderia rodar no linux tudo que usava no Windows e algo mais eu achei muito 10 !

Hoje uso o fedora em casa e no trampo estou aos poucos convencendo meus superiores de que o Lunix é a chave para reduzirmos custos e agilizamos o processo ..afinal...quem não curte um sistema que não vive dando pau é gratuito e ainda por cima não tem problemas com esses virus de Windows ???

Acho que a mulherada deveria não se acomodar e sim usar sua habitual curiosidade para descobir um jeito muitooo mais divertido e inteligente de usar o computador ..... com o Linux !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Bom, eu não sou mulher (nem pretendo chegar a ser - desculpa *psy*, não aguentei!!!),


Era justamente isto que eu iria falar *psy*

Agora, a picanha eu não sei, mais o chop deles é do k.... (não é o melhor que já tomei, como muita gente por ai fala, mas é muito muito bom!)

Segundo a ghsele, o negócio é o seguinte moçada, vamos sair de frente dos micros e pegar a muguerada ai para "catequizá-las" ehhehehe

----------


## Plugada

Conheço também algumas meninas que curtem informática, mais não ariscam sair do windwos, tento convence-las mais elas dizem que o linux é complicado d+, todo mundo pensou isso no começo, extamente por ele ser baseado no unix, mais isso é questão de adaptação, o novo sempre para dificil, aos olhos daqueles que preferem algo já conhecido, só acho ruim pois além de ser conhecido, é péssimo.Mais vou ajudar as que eu conseguir convencer =*

Beijox

Plugada

----------


## xstefanox

Dar tabs para completar comandos e diretórios no bash me excita, o MS-DOS não fazia isso por mim, então eu fico com o pinguim! Hehehe

(Credo! Isso foi nojento...)


Abraços!!!

----------


## joaoreis

Sei nao... nunca tinha pensado em ¨diferencas das mulheres¨ referente ao gosto de linux/freesoftware ou ateh mesmo informatica em geral. Mulher e GNU nao deve ser um topico e sim algo que nem deveriamos estar comentando apenas convivendo....

Onde esta a igualdade da mulher (que nao totalmente) ja foi conquistado?
Mulheres no forum do software livre levantando questoes sobre ¨Software Livre eh coisa pra macho??¨ (essa foi uma palestra de uma mina la, nem assisti pois achei um absurdo...)

Querem igualdade? Entao pq se diferenciam?!

A nao ser que queiram se promover profissionalmente na area de TI justamente por serem mulheres... um diferencial?? No meu ver nao.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Querem igualdade? Entao pq se diferenciam?!


o objetivo do tópico era descobrir o que é que atrai as mulheres no linux.
Por exemplo, minha namorada, foi atraida por um joguinho do kde e com isso, devagarinho ela vai aprendendo a mexer no linux.

Eu, pelo menos, considero as mulheres iguais aos homens, mas nem por isso elas devem "fazer a barba, aparar o bigote e coçar o XXX". Nem nós homens devemos passar baton, usar saia etc e tal.
A questão é, apesar de iguais intelectualmente existe uma grande diferença nos gostos das mulheres e dos homens.

Queremos discutir aqui, o que é que mais atrai as mulheres no linux, já que isto pode ser igual ou diferente do que nos atrai (homens) à ele.

----------


## Plugada

Olá amigos,

Isso sempre será discutido se sempre relatarmos as poucas mulheres em TI, mas vale lembrar que a igualdade não está fisicamente, e sim dizemos igualdade de pensamentos, idéias, e inteligência, existem sim algumas mulheres que elas mesmas se tornam inferiores, levando em conta, sou mulher "A Coitadinha", odeio isso, se quer encarar um ambiente onde a maioria é masculina, encare de igual pra igual, ser mulher não é desculpa. Da mesma forma que você "Homem" conhece o Linux eu também posso conhecer, e por que não te superar?

Beijox


Plugada

----------


## lulyis_

Comecei a me interessar por ele quando fui trabalhar numa empresa onde os servidores eram linux e algumas pessoas usavam linux. 
De cara achei bonitinha a interface gráfica, comecei a estudá-lo e com o tempo fui vendo que além de bonitinho tinha algo mais.

Bom, mulheres não se interessam por linux e TI em geral, por vários motivos, entre eles a cultura da sociedade e o preconceito, que inibem a mulher a destacar-se e encarar uma carreira nessa área dominada por homens. 

"A mulher quando criança se espelha no seu semelhante, as meninas em suas mães, professoras, o menino não, ele espelha-se em mecânico, pilotos, jogadores. Ela pode até achar interessante, mas na maioria das vezes por não ver outras mulheres fazendo isso, não consegue se ver, não consegue idealizar uma imagem sua nessa área.

Atualmente trabalho com telecom, eu e 18 homens  :Smile: , não basta só conhecer e trabalhar direito, além de tudo tem-se que adaptar-se a eles. É uma esperiência e tanto, mas vale a pena, fui atrás do que eu queria e trabalho com que eu gosto.

Lulyis

----------


## Eye

> Querem igualdade? Entao pq se diferenciam?!.


Amigo, acho que você não entendeu o tópico. Como foi bem explicado pela visitante (uma mulher, que legal  :Smile:  ), as mulheres nesta área são minoria ainda. E isso não é questão de capacidade, mas sim de cultura machista mesmo...

As que quebram os patamares das rebeldes de botique são diferenciais sim...

Eu vejo que 99,9% das meninas que conheço ainda apanham para mandar um e-mail... e tem as que mal sabem digitar sozinhas... Infelizmente ainda é assim. Mas tenho fé que melhora  :Smile:

----------


## Soilwork-

o preconceito comeca por elas mesmos, acho que a sociedade eh machista e elas soh acompanham isso. sendo machista sem nem saber

----------


## lmvichiatto

As mulheres derviam se orgulhar de muitos fatos ligados a matemática, quqe é a base de todos os Sistemas Computacionais...
Muitas delas foram pioneiras, outras companheiras de seus maridos inventores, outras inventoras, algumas é possível conferir em http://www.din.uem.br/museu/partfeminina.htm, isto é que é legal todos nós (masculinos e femininos) colaboramos para o que está aki hoje, isso é o que importa, se os homens, foram ou são mais assíduos na tecnologia, é que em determinado ponto da história eles foram mais solicitados, mas uma coisa é dada como certa hoje em dia é raro ver uma equipe de tecnologia onde não exista ao menos uma mulher colaborando.
Acredito que apenas equipes compostas de até 4 pessoas, mas mesmo assim ainda pode ser raro.

O uso ou até o desenvolvimento do linux pelas mulheres, que já é fato no linuxchic, e assim por diante.

Nós homens devemos ficar felizes que elas participem... pois ainda bem que neste mundo nós não estamos sozinhos....

E preconceito, há isto vai existir sempre de todos os lados, mas a história nos mostra q ainda sim as mulheres são persistentes, entra ano e sai ano, e a mulherada tá sempre presente...


:wink:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

O grande q deste tópico, acho que é descobrir o por quê das mulheres, aqui presentes, terem mudado para o linux.
E por que isto é necessário? Acho eu que devido à uma cultura machista mesmo, pois nunca um homem diria que mudou para o linux pois ele tinha uma "interface bonitinha", ou por que tinha umas flores aqui outras ali.
Neste ponto as mulheres são mais sinceras, e com isso elas podem nos ajudar a mudar o linux, de maneira que ele agrade mais a todos.

----------


## Sukkubus

> Comecei a me interessar por ele quando fui trabalhar numa empresa onde os servidores eram linux e algumas pessoas usavam linux. 
> De cara achei bonitinha a interface gráfica, comecei a estudá-lo e com o tempo fui vendo que além de bonitinho tinha algo mais.


É o que aconteceu comigo, por exemplo. E acho que pode acontecer com outras garotas, que tiverem interesse em entrar neste "espaço".

Estava no Google agora pouco (desculpe, Lentu e SDM, foi força do hábito hehehe =*) e procurei "mulheres no linux", para acrescentar algo interessante aqui no GiRLS (antes que o Psy me mande embora do cargo, rs) e o que eu achei?

*"Novo howto - Incentivando mulheres no linux".*

E só =(

Aproveitei e reli o arquivo duma palestra da Sulamita http://evento.salt.org.br/palestras/linuxchix.sxi e vou destacar esta frase (que eu comecei a rir quando li, pq a sensação é esta mesma que se sente):

*"Eu sei que sou um alien. Você não precisa enfatizar."*

O respeito não é o mesmo (ou é muito infantil, do tipo "querer ditar as coisas" ou há preconceito e sonegação de informações) , a intenção também nunca é a mesma... (O fato de usar saia e passar batom já diferencia certas coisas, certas conversas...) :} Isso também, com certeza, ajuda como que estes "aliens" não participem da comunidade... Tudo tem um limite. 

Falando nisso, Ghsele e Plugada: Se rolar o evento (lendário né meninos) da Under aqui, vocês viriam?  :Big Grin:

----------


## xstefanox

> Falando nisso, Ghsele e Plugada: Se rolar o evento (lendário né meninos) da Under aqui, vocês viriam?



Se pá eu vou =).

----------


## ghsele

> Falando nisso, Ghsele e Plugada: Se rolar o evento (lendário né meninos) da Under aqui, vocês viriam?


Oi Oi Sukkubus !!!
 :Smile:  É só falar quando e onde !!!! Vou adorar poder participar !! :lol:
Pode contar comigo :wink: 

So peço que me mande mais detalhes !!

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Eita só...
E só uma mina agitar que todo mundo vem...
Revoltante isto
ehheheheeh

----------


## Plugada

Olá amigos,

Dependendo das possibilidades, iria sim, teriamos que combinar qual seria a data e horário lugar, tudo isso, assim todos iriam de acordo com sua disponibilidade.

Beijox pra todos :P

----------


## ghsele

Sukkubus e Plugada !!

O que vcs acham da gente se unir ?!?!?!  :Big Grin:  
Que tal um campo neutro .... tipo ...a gente poderia combinar de formar nosso encontro em Sampa !!!! ( Fica como um meio termo entre as nossas cidades ... ehehhe )

Acho que deveriamos fazer um movimento para juntar o máximo usuárias linux possível ou até mesmo ...mostrar pra quem nunca viu como pode ser divertido lidar com linux ! :wink: 

Quero saber das idéias de vcs .... se esse encontro sair será uma vitória feminina !!  :Big Grin:  

Té++++

----------


## Sukkubus

Olha só... um evento só para meninas? :} Não tinha pensado nisso...

Seria interessante... tipo, ficar um fim de semana num hotel fazenda. É só uma de nós levar um note...  :Wink: 

Gostei da idéia  :Big Grin:  O que a Plugada acha? :}

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Hotel fazenda em São paulo vai ser difícil skku...
Estou começando a gostar cada vez mais....
Se precisar de algum homem para ajudar na preparação....






Pode deixar que eu me encarrego de.....


Chamar um ali na esquina
ehehehhehehe

----------


## Sukkubus

> Chamar um ali na esquina
> ehehehhehehe


Não brinca! você não iria?  :Big Grin:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Ir eu iria mas........

----------


## Sukkubus

> Ir eu iria mas........


Masssss...? :}

----------


## vonlinkerstain

E/////////////////////// 
A FRASE ACIMA FOI CENSURADA PELOS MODERADORES,
DEVIDO À NOVA POLÍTICA DESTE FÓRUM
/////////////////////
eheeheheheheh








só se for pra curitir...

----------


## adrianoviana

Ahhh se toda a mulher fosse assim... :cry:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Ahhh se toda a mulher fosse assim... :cry:


Assim como?

----------


## ghsele

Poxa...  :Frown:  
Cade a mulherada desse forum ?!?!?!
Vamos lá !!! Postem comentários !!!

Sukkubus ... abre um topico sobre nosso encontro !!!  :Big Grin:  
Quem sabe assim fica mais fácil da gente ir combinando ? :wink:

----------


## adrianoviana

Ora. Gostasse de computadores e consequentimente de LINUX !!!!!.
Já pensou se suas amigas fossem todas "viciadas" em linux...
:P

----------


## Sukkubus

> Ora. Gostasse de computadores e consequentimente de LINUX !!!!!.
> Já pensou se suas amigas fossem todas "viciadas" em linux...
> :P


 8) 
Eu não tenho nenhuma amiga que usa linux =P hehehehe...

----------


## LenTu

hauhuahua... unico lugar q vi meninas usando linux... .foi lah no senai.. (puta kero nem lembrar dakelas minas horrorozas q tinha na minha classe)... e aki no underlinux... 

acho q com o passar do tempo e agora com o grande crescimento do linux..... cada veiz mais estavel e rapido..... num vai ser dificil "conquistar" mais pessoas... incluindo as mulheres.....

falar nisso... bem q vcs mulheres ai... .sukkubus... mina do odbc.... podiam mandar ver um style do blackbox... pras mulheres... sei lah... .talvez 6 mostrem pras amigas... elas fikam com inveja e instalam tb... ahuahuahuahua

:twisted:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

LenTU, se as mulheres "comuns" (chamo de comum aqui a maioria das mulheres, assim como os homens que não usam o linux) não vem pro linux por causa da "dificuldade" existente nele (o que eu acho que não existe), por que é coisa de hacker, etc e tal.
Acho que seria melhor começarmos com uma interface "Calcinha" para o kde ou o Gnome, assim elas vão "entrando devagarinho" no mundo linux...

Nossa como é difícil escrever neste tópico
hehehehe

----------


## Sukkubus

> Acho que seria melhor começarmos com uma interface "Calcinha" para o kde ou o Gnome, assim elas vão "entrando devagarinho" no mundo linux...
> 
> Nossa como é difícil escrever neste tópico
> hehehehe


Sugestivo, hein? :}

Acho que o evento só para calcinhas, quer dizer, meninas, vai ser mais... tranquilo :} Eu e a Ghsele estamos com projetos para meninas iniciantes e poderíamos discutir melhor sobre isso :}

Os meninos podem fazer um evento, nós podemos fazer outro e depois poderíamos unir os dois, o que acham? Aí os namorados aqui do fórum não iam achar ruim :} 

Eu acho que tem mais meninas usando este fórum, mas elas não se manifestam =/ Por favor se manifesteeeem!! hehehe :}

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Meninas saiam debaixo da saia de seus TUX e postem neste forum
hehehehe
gostei da idéia (da união) ....
dava pra rolar até uma "guerra dos Sexos" em um debate

ehheheheeh

----------


## leftline

Sei que realmente e incansalvelmente apareço de vez enquando para falar, talvez seja por conta de meu irriquieto psico latejante.. mais vamos lá.
Antes de tudo as meninas teriam que ter um "motivo" para entrar no linux, pois já sabemos de todas as dificuldades com o netscape e com instalação e configuração de programas, drivers e ideologia linux. Temos que entender que o sistema linux é um "faça você mesmo", e não um sistema a ser igualado com o windows como redhat, conectiva e cia estão querendo fazer. (eu sei.. que vc deve tá pensando "olha o sabidão falando", mais pense no tanto que você já penou com o linux..) o que faria as mulheres largar o windows e iniciar no linux sem ter realmente uma razão ou obrigação? acho que nenhuma  :Smile:  O que temos que difundir.. é. Linux não é windows e nunca vai ser.. (pelomenos o slackware não  :Smile:  "ainda bem").
A grande sacada e motivação para mais usuárias de linux seria a adoção de mulheres em cargos que ela tenha acesso a tecnologia de servidores, pois hoje em dia ainda há uma certa automatização profissional na cabeça das mulheres.. ou querem fazer publicidade e propaganda.. ou querem fazer RH.. ou querem ser modelo.. etc.. não vejo muitas mulheres falando "quero ser programadora.. ou quero ser admin de redes", isso tem qe partir do publico feminino, pois nós já estamos aqui a tempos esperando esta iniciativa  :Smile: 

Abraço a todos,
Espero mais mulheres comecem a mostrar o quanto podem ser superiores ao homem, pois o fato de serem organizadas por natureza propia faz o trabalho de admin. de sistema extremamente mais eficaz que nós, homens.

----------


## PiTsA

> A grande sacada e motivação para mais usuárias de linux seria a adoção de mulheres em cargos que ela tenha acesso a tecnologia de servidores, pois hoje em dia ainda há uma certa automatização profissional na cabeça das mulheres.. ou querem fazer publicidade e propaganda.. ou querem fazer RH.. ou querem ser modelo.. etc.. não vejo muitas mulheres falando "quero ser programadora.. ou quero ser admin de redes", isso tem qe partir do publico feminino, pois nós já estamos aqui a tempos esperando esta iniciativa


É nem precisei dar minha opnião, ela já foi dada.

----------


## vonlinkerstain

E pitsa, reiniciou seu micro???
Leftline, acho que o Linux está caminhando, de certa maneira, para uma coisa mais fácil, hoje já é muito mais fácil fazermos configurações de hardware do que era antigamente, nos promórdios do Linux. Isto é uma tendencia de mercado (veja que isto é tudo suposição da minha caxola), ou seja ele deve ser tipo o windows (fácil) para atrair TODOS os seres humanos, inclusive aqueles que não gostam de dificuldade em seus micros (tanto os homens quanto as mulheres).
E isso não é ruim, pois o Linux, desta meneira, se torna um sistema flexivel, pode ser tanto Fácil, como estritamente configurável....

Mas isto é muito off topic (neste caso)
Desculpa Sku

----------


## drakula

Dae galera bom digamos que eu sou novo por aki, primeiramente queru parabenizá-los pelo portal e pela iniciativa de criar um forum de mulheres (que sao a melhor coisa que DEUS inventou!) mas voltando a falar de Linux, acho assim eh bom pra homem e pra mulher, mas digamos que mulher nao se interessa muito por esse assunto e tal, putz eu achu muito louco um geek girl continuem assim meninas 


ate mais Rafael 



Milhoes de Mentes Abertas nao podem estar Erradas!!!

----------


## vonlinkerstain

> Milhoes de Mentes Abertas nao podem estar Erradas!!!


Segundo o poeta, a unanimidade é burra

Desculpa Sku novamente, pela off topquisse
ehheeheh

----------


## Sukkubus

> Postado originalmente por drakula
> 
> Milhoes de Mentes Abertas nao podem estar Erradas!!!
> 
> 
> Segundo o poeta, a unanimidade é burra
> 
> Desculpa Sku novamente, pela off topquisse
> ehheeheh


Que isso, você tem minha permissão  :Wink: 

Vou trancar este tópico, pq quero a opinião de vocês no tópico do nosso site, tá?  :Smile:

----------

